# Win8 isn't displaying the screen resolutions it claims it is.



## Shady Coatrack (Nov 18, 2007)

Today, I installed Windows 8 alongside my Windows 7 install. I ran into a bizarre issue with screen resolutions.

I run two 1920x1080 monitors on DVI connections from a Radeon HD4850. In Windows 7, they both work flawlessly.

In Windows 8, at first boot, the first monitor worked properly, and the second monitor didn't. It was set to 1920x1080, it reported in the control panel as 1920x1080, and it was drawing a 1920x1080 image, but it was scaled down -- it didn't fill the entire screen, it had been shrunk.

So I went to install drivers from AMD/ATI. I realised at this point that they've declared the HD4000 series legacy and won't be releasing new drivers for them, even before the line's 4th birthday. Paid $400 for the card only 3 years ago, so that was good to hear.

Anyway, I installed their new set of drivers for the HD5000-and-beyond series because I had nothing to lose. That, oddly, magnified the problem; upon reboot, both screens reported being set at 1920x1080, but both drew drastically lower resolutions, about 1024x800 or so.

What seems very strange is that before I log into Windows -- at the "Sign In/Out" screen -- it does seem to display the correct resolution, at least on monitor 1 even with the bad drivers. So I don't know what the hell's going on.
I have Googled this, but have only found forum posts by people on netbooks struggling with the 1024x768 Metro resolution limit. I don't even know what to call this issue, what search terms to use, so I really don't know what to do.

Can anyone offer me some advice, either for this issue, or the 'no HD4000 drivers from now on' issue? Will there be fan drivers like those old Omega ones, or can I just not upgrade to Windows 8 until I buy new gear?


----------



## Junior777 (Jul 25, 2012)

Well as far as the issue goes, you will have to do a refresh install of Windows 8 to go back to how it was. Dont install drivers that are not made for your card, as you see it is nothing but problematic.

The "no HD4000 drivers" is nothing we can suggest. That is a decision of AMD and it is their right not to make drivers for their own products and call them at the end of life cycle as they see fit.

You can upgrade to Win8, just know that you might not have full driver support for your device. You might luck out and be able to use the Win7 drivers but it isnt guaranteed.


----------

